# Woof



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

The dogs are still on Injured Reserve...but it was 50 degrees and sunny on the prairie today. So I played both roles today...dog and hunter. Wandering the prairie without a dog reminded me of many long cross country walks with My cousins. We had no dogs then...the kids served that function. Gorgeous day. Once I remembered my formal training was as a flusher and not a pointer...hard to point birds and shoot at the same time...shooting improved. I made a couple nice retrieves and was lucky enough to end up with a limit a of roosters.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You are either a good shot or a fast runner


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Lol. I have been known to run a few down...the fun comes afterwards...trying to find the stuff that falls out of my vest pockets.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Dak, Bob has a couple extra dogs.....just sayin. That little white one is a go getter.

I am hoping Carly gets the all-clear Friday from the vet and then we can roll again. This is 7 weeks on the bench since grouse season opened. Chance of snow over the weekend, that would be just right.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Hope Carly gets cleared! Scout came off Injured Reserve a day early. Had a great day wandering the prairie with Scout. Picked up three roosters but Scout hurt his shoulder and was returned to the Injured Reserve list.


----------

